# My Boston



## Iansky (Jan 18, 2015)

*BOSTON, MASSACHUSETTS, USA*​

_Boston is my home in the United States. I did take hundreds of photos of this beautiful city. Welcome you all here! Enjoy._










_This view is from my school, Tufts University_


----------



## Iansky (Jan 18, 2015)

_*Boston is one of the oldest cities in the United States, founded on the Shawmut Peninsula in 1630 by Puritan settlers from England. It was the scene of several key events of the American Revolution, such as the Boston Massacre, the Boston Tea Party, the Battle of Bunker Hill, and the Siege of Boston. Upon U.S. independence from Great Britain, it continued to be an important port and manufacturing hub as well as a center for education and culture.*_










_This view is from Boston Public Garden_










_This is the Old State House of Massachusetts_










_And this is the new one_


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Great city, one of my favourites in North America. kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

great, very nice photos from Boston :cheers:


----------



## Jaborandi (Nov 19, 2006)

Truly one of the great cities of North America. Such a gem!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Wonderful pictures, the city look amazing!


----------

